# My Nub Maduro 464's are here!!



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

My Nub Maduro 464's are here!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice snag.

Haven't tried the maduro yet.


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice pick ups I need to get my hands on a few I love the Nub Lines let me know how they are.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

What!!!! We dont get a peak inside. What a tease!!! HAHAHA


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Come on Bill! Open the box!


Nice haul too..........


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

there its open Sweet C and Sam the things I do for you to lol

Click image for a bigger picture

Warning it is a big pic

http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/dsc04649.jpg


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Now that is what I am talking about.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

DBCcigar said:


> Nice snag.
> 
> Haven't tried the maduro yet.


you will in 3 days brother hahahahahahahaha
not counting today of course


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

om nom nom nom om nom nom nom om..........you get the point!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

So....When is the review?


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sam, the way things are going sometime in 2010 lol


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

That is a pretty looking nub you got there.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow they look good


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

ohhh man thats nice


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks like chocolately goodness there.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Finally, something more than words I can lust after. Oh to be you, Bill


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Finally, something more than words I can lust after. Oh to be you, Bill


don't wish that brother,, 
maybe Oh to have my cigars 8)


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Saaaaaaaaweeeeeeet!!! I have a Habano NUB but still aint sparked it.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

slyder said:


> Saaaaaaaaweeeeeeet!!! I have a Habano NUB but still aint sparked it.


UMMM, U really need to smoke that:dude:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

pick me up a box in Albany last week. great smoke


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Those look great,enjoy!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome pics! I love the 2 I had at the Nub Live event. Just waiting for them to get in the boxes.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Bill don't you know that you can't start a picture thread of Nubs without a Nub Stand! So get to smoking sumb*tch LOL

Nice grab!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice score. I wonder if they will replace the Habano as my favorite NUB blend. Got to find me a couple.


----------

